# Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor



## kuh (20. Juli 2011)

halli hallöchen liebstes forum!!

ich bin die rita und wir bauen bei uns gerade einen SChwimmteich von 200m² (inkl. klärbecken).

wenn bilder gewünscht sidn kann ich welche posten,

vielen lieebn dank und frohe grüße : )


----------



## VolkerN (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Halli Hallo Halloechen und...

:willkommen

hier im Forum liebe Rita. Ein Schwimmteich in der Groessenordnung ...das klingt sehr interessant. 

Ich glaube das ich im Namen Aller spreche wenn ich sage:

Fotos sind nicht nur gewuenscht ...sondern *hechel* ...wir wuerden uns bestimmt sehr drueber freuen


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Hallo Rita

:Willkommen2 bei uns Teichkranken 

Ich kann mich nur Volker anschließen, wo sind die fotos  
Und erzähl bitte etwas mehr von dir und deinem Teich.

Gruß René


----------



## lemanie (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*



kuh schrieb:


> wenn bilder gewünscht sidn kann ich welche posten,



Bilder sind nicht gewünscht, Bilder sind Pflicht!


----------



## Zalabaksa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Liebe kuh, ich liebe Kühe,

ja bilder sind toll und ich habe gerade fertiggebaut. Ich find es toll, wenn man es verfolgen kann. Meine Webside, die ich nun vervollständigt habe, zeigt auch viel von den Bauphasen.
http://www.repage5.de/member/ursula417

gutes gelingen und viel Spass Ursula


----------



## mirsadgu (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Wirklich tolle Bilder und deine Webseite hast du echt toll gestalltet. Bin neu hier und sollche Fotos inspirieren mich voll. Wir fangen auch bald an umzugraben.


----------



## kuh (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

ist nur ein schnappschuss der noch auf der platte war. hinten sieht man das klärbecken, dahinter ist dann schon nachbars garten. Teich geht rechts weiter.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Ahhh ... Rita ist der Name 

Kuh ist wirklich keine schöne Anrede, dann auch noch für ein weibliches Wesen 

Einen sehr schönen Naturschwimmteich habt ihr ... wirklich Klasse 
Ich liebe Wassergrundstücke ...

Mandy


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

 das ist jetzt aber nicht alles, was du uns zeigen willst? 



wir wollen viiiele fotos, größere vor allem und aus allen perspektiven


----------



## kuh (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Kommt noch, kommt noch ^^ war das einzige foto das ich auf dem pc auf die shcnelle hatte.. 

ps. ich liebe kühe


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Liebe GRÜSSE nach Ungarn.

Auf der angegebenen Internetseite sind ja so einige Bilder vorhanden - scheint ein richtiger Badesee zu sein. Super Sache!!
Auch ich würde mich über weitere Fotos hier im Forum freuen.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Ich LIEBE Ungarn ... 
Dahin fahre ich seit meiner Kindheit immer in Urlaub ... und mich zieht es auch nirgends anders hin ... 

Bitte mehr Bilder vom Teich ... und vielleicht haste noch paar von Ungarn 

Mandy


----------



## tyler (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Hallo ihr lieben,mir kommt gerade die Idee einen Wassergarten zu bauen.Das wär doch was,nur durch Brücken und Stege weiter zu kommen.Mit kleinen Wasserfällen und Bächen?Dazu noch die richtige Beleuchtung:beten,das bekomm ich nieeeeee genehmigt.Gruß Angelika


----------



## günter-w (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturschwimmteichbauerein stellt sich vor*

Hallo Rita ich bin richtig gespannt wie euer Teich zur Zeit aussieht


----------

